
The Immigration Debate We Need - rbcgerard
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/27/opinion/the-immigration-debate-we-need.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&_r=0
======
coldcode
Economics is one "science" where it is quite easy to manipulate data to
promote anything you want to "prove". I don't find the arguments presented to
be persuasive at all. The proof that illegal immigrants take jobs from lower
skilled citizens is far from obvious, given it is hard to identify these folks
in any quantifiable way sufficient to demonstrate the connection.

~~~
frebord
This wasn't an article trying to prove that immigration is horrible. He was
simply pointing out that there is a lot in question that needs to be
discussed, and that it is unproductive to call the other side racist and
xenophobic which seems to be the mode of discussion right now.

------
frozenport
As a life long Democrat, as of late I've felt a chilling effect for the ideas
presented in this article. I've genuinely felt confusion when I hear my
friends advocating for what in the 90s would be called neo-conservative views.

~~~
frebord
You've felt a chilling effect over the idea that we need to discuss the pros
and cons of immigration??? I'm not surprised you are confused.

